# Eclipse auf MAC/W7



## e9926044 (6. Feb 2012)

Hi,

ich hab einen iMAc und einen W7 Rechner, wenn ich auf dem iMac Eclipse starte ist es sofort da, auf dem W7- Rechner braucht es fast ewig. 
Was kann da der Unterschied sein, die Rechner sind fast gleich alt?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Feb 2012)

Was viele nicht wissen ist, dass W7 in Hundejahre altert.


----------



## e9926044 (6. Feb 2012)

Und an was liegt das, wird in W7 soviel nachgeladen an Updates?!?


----------



## tuxedo (6. Feb 2012)

Virenscanner? Größere Eclipseinstallation als auf dem Mac? Mehr gibt meine Glaskugel derzeit nicht her....


----------



## schalentier (6. Feb 2012)

Bist du sicher, dass das Eclipse auf dem Mac _wirklich_ beendet war? Bin mir irgendwie nie wirklich sicher, ob ich ein Programm nun beendet hab, oder obs nur im Hintergrund liegt... ;-)

Ansonsten hat das Alter eines Rechners nichts mit dessen Geschwindigkeit zu tun...


----------



## tuxedo (6. Feb 2012)

schalentier hat gesagt.:


> Bist du sicher, dass das Eclipse auf dem Mac _wirklich_ beendet war? Bin mir irgendwie nie wirklich sicher, ob ich ein Programm nun beendet hab, oder obs nur im Hintergrund liegt... ;-)



Wenn man die Anwendung im Dock liegen hat, sieht man's an dem blauen Knubbel ob die Anwendung noch läuft (soll wohl ne LED darstellen) ...


----------



## Wildcard (7. Feb 2012)

Die Eclipse Startup Time hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Virenscanner macht definitiv einen unterschied, weil sehr viele kleine Dateien im Spiel sind. 
Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt ist aber wie groß der Workspace ist, und welche UI Elemente (buttons, views, editors) beim Start sichtbar sind, denn daraus leitet sich ab welche Plugins sofort gestartet werden müssen.


----------



## Generic1 (9. Feb 2012)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Die Eclipse Startup Time hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Virenscanner macht definitiv einen unterschied, weil sehr viele kleine Dateien im Spiel sind.
> Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt ist aber wie groß der Workspace ist, und welche UI Elemente (buttons, views, editors) beim Start sichtbar sind, denn daraus leitet sich ab welche Plugins sofort gestartet werden müssen.



Aber das ist ja bei Windows und bei einem Mac gleich oder - die Oberfläche von Eclipse schaut ja auf einem Mac und auf einem w7- Rechner ähnlich aus?

Was könnte ich auf einem W7- Rechner machen, damit das Eclipse auch so schnell startet?


----------



## Gast2 (9. Feb 2012)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Was könnte ich auf einem W7- Rechner machen, damit das Eclipse auch so schnell startet?



Den Hinweisen auf den ganzen Packungen folgen "Windows XP, Vista 7 oder besser..." 
==> Ubuntu installieren!


----------



## Gossi (9. Feb 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Den Hinweisen auf den ganzen Packungen folgen "Windows XP, Vista 7 oder besser..."
> ==> Ubuntu installieren!


Oder die ini-Datei ändern, also mehr Speicher zuweisen.


----------



## tuxedo (9. Feb 2012)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Aber das ist ja bei Windows und bei einem Mac gleich oder - die Oberfläche von Eclipse schaut ja auf einem Mac und auf einem w7- Rechner ähnlich aus?
> 
> Was könnte ich auf einem W7- Rechner machen, damit das Eclipse auch so schnell startet?



Deiner Formuleirung entnehme ich, dass du dir nicht sicher bist dass dein Eclipse auf dem Mac die identischen Plugins benutzt wie dein Eclipse auf Win7...

"Ähnliche Optik" heisst nicht automatisch "gleiche Plugins installiert".

Schau mal bei beiden in den Plugins-Ordner und in die jeweilige Eclipse Plugin Konfiguration und vergleiche da....

Wenn dein Win7 Eclipse mehr Plugins nutzt als dein Mac Eclipse, dann ist das wohl die Ursache.
Auf das Thema Virenscanner bist du noch gar nicht eingegangen?!

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (9. Feb 2012)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Aber das ist ja bei Windows und bei einem Mac gleich oder - die Oberfläche von Eclipse schaut ja auf einem Mac und auf einem w7- Rechner ähnlich aus?


Nein, darum geht es nicht. Eclipse merkt sich zB welche Views du beim letzten Start offen hattest, welche Perspektive aktiv war und wie du die Toolbar belegt hattest.
Jedes Plugin wird so spät wir möglich geladen und die UI Elemente die sich beim Start im Vordergrund befinden haben einen großen Einfluss darauf was schon direkt beim Start geladen werden muss.
Ein Beispiel:
In einem Workspace hast du die Default Resource Perspective offen und hast keinen Editor offen. Jetzt müssen beim start nur sehr wenige Plugins geladen werden. Der Rest wird dann on demand im laufenden Betrieb gestartet.
In einem anderen Workspace ist ein Java Editor auf einer Datei aus einem Webprojekt offen. Jetzt muss direkt beim Start JDT inklusive aller Abhängigkeiten und einige Teile von WTP inklusive aller Abhängigkeiten hochgezogen werden. 

Zwischen diesen beiden Szenarios besteht also schnell ein Unterschied von (nur grobe Hausnummern) 100 Plugins die beim Start aktiviert werden im Vergleich zu 400 Plugins (im JDT/WTP Szenario). Das wirkt sich natürlich auf die startup Zeit aus.
Wie viele Plugins insgesamt installiert sind, ist bei weitem nicht so relevant wie die Anzahl der Plugins die durch den aktuellen Zustand der Oberfläche schon früh geladen werden müssen.
In einer normalen Eclipse Installation kommen schnell zwischen 800 und 3000 Plugins zusammen die untereinander Abhängigkeiten haben und dynamisch nachgeladen werden. Daher ist es sehr schwierig Startup Zeiten bei verschiedenen Workspaces/Installationen/Systemen miteinander zu vergleichen.


----------

